# Baron’s Kits



## garyd

Thinking of starting a Barons Mexican style beer- anybody make these kits- any suggestions or tips, this will be a first after making wine kits. *Edited by: garyd *


----------



## garyd

helloo hellooo hellloooooo heellllllooooooooo





Ok nobody out there- how about RJ Spagnols "Brew House"????


----------



## masta

Sorry Gary...I saw this and forgot to respond







I have made one of these kits which was the Canadian High Test and it came out great. Making beer doesn't get a simpler than this and all you need is a dedicated 7.9 gal primary fermenter for beer since it is 6 gallons so you need the volume for stirringand you never get the beer smell out of the plastic bucket.


Stir the batch well before pitching yeast to add plenty of oxygen for the yeast.


----------



## garyd

cool, thanks


----------



## txclifton

We had a mexican themed party at our house last summer. I
made the Mexican Cerveza for the party. The entire batch was
consumed at this party. My guests loved it. The
commercial mexican beer was left on the counter and forgotten. 



As Masta said, there is no easier beer kit. Just like a wine kit without the need for long term aging. 



You won't be sorry.



-Doug


----------



## masta

Thanks Doug.....Pass the limes!


----------



## garyd

Doug- that's the kind of info I was looking for- that good huh??


----------



## txclifton

Yeah, I thought it was pretty good. There are certainly more complex beers with much richer tastes but what I'm talking about here is a Corona replacement. 

All 6 gallons were gone in a few hours. This was not a college bash but a 30-40 somethings neighborhood get together.





For the cost and the time it will take you to make, I think its worth trying. 

Cheers...


----------



## masta

I started one of these kits today along with a Amber Ale...beer inventory is getting low!


----------



## PolishWineP

I just got a Cerveza today as a gift! I have enjoyed Corona's when we travel but don't spend the $ on it at home. I'm looking forward to trying this!


----------



## PolishWineP

Should I use the yeast that came with the kit or should I spring for something else? I'll be using a Barron's No Boil Cerveza.


----------



## Big Port

In my limited experience, I have used one dry yeast packet and had an off flavor that I was told was caused by the dryyeast. Since then I have used only White Labs pitchable tubes and have had great success. It’sup to you, could always try it with what was supplied and see what you taste? It's not like wine, your only waiting about 6 weeks for the beer, not like your wasting a year or more.


----------



## masta

I made the Baron's Canadian High Test with the yeast supplied in the kit and it has got nothing but rave reviews!


----------



## Steve

I haven't made any beer yet but, my co-workers have told me not to use the dry yeast...


Not sure which way I will go when I get my first kit...


----------



## masta

I think improvements have been made over the past few years in dry yeast. I have always used liquid yeast in my beer but time will time how it works out with the latest two kits.


One thing to remember is that some styles require certain yeast for the proper flavor.


----------



## geocorn

On your first kit of anything, I would strongly suggest you follow the manufacturer's instructions. This will give you a base line for future experimentations.


I will also add that the Mexican Cervesa is my favorite Baron's kit and my number one seller.


----------



## PolishWineP

All right. I'm pumped and am going with the yeast that came with the box. Now I just have to figure out the timing to start it!


----------



## PolishWineP

Yea! I found the time! The water has been heated and soon the process will begin!



I even managed to get the spigot into the bucket and it doesn't leak!



(I'm usually not very good at that kind of stuff



) Cerveza will be mine! Mwahahaha!


----------



## Big Port

Congrats! I love making beer almost as much as wine, I think the reason I like the beer so much is because I can drink it in a lot less time. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## masta

I just opened on of my Baron's Cerveza and it needs a bit more time for more carbonation but the flavor is excellent and with some lime it will ROCK!!!


----------



## PolishWineP

When did you bottle the Cerveza?


----------



## txclifton

Hey masta....don't forget the limes!


----------



## masta

I bottled on 2/12 and another week will certainly help it.


----------



## PolishWineP

Thanks. We're hoping to sample some at Easter time. Out of town folks will appreciate it.


----------



## PolishWineP

Well, the beer is good!



I had a couple last week and they were on the sweet side. That is pretty well gone now and I think our weekend guests will be pleased! I would like to know how to kick up the carbonation a bit though. I'm 1/2 way through my second one of the night and haven't given a belch to the beer gods yet! What will they think?



Can I add more priming sugar on my next batch? If so, how much?


----------



## masta

How much priming sugar did you add? The standard I have always used is 1oz of Dextrose Corn sugar per gallon....so 6 oz for a 6 gallon batch is what I used when I made my batch of this beer. 


I would say you could increase this to no more than 8 oz and still be within the safety zone of the bottles.


You said it tasted sweet...what was your SG at bottling?


----------



## Grants wine

I just started a Barons Canadian Lager, when I transfer it to the carboy the instructionsare to top the carboy up. Do I just add water or should I add some store bought beer?


----------



## PolishWineP

We used water when we topped up. We didn't have to add much. Keep us posted!


----------



## masta

Welcome, glad to have you aboard!


As PWP said you should not have to add much water if any after transferring from the primary to the secondary carboy. There should not be much sediment (trub when making beer) so if you started with 23L / 6gals then the carboy will be almost full. There is no need to completely fill the carboy to the neck as you would when stabilizing and fining a wine kit as the beer is still fermenting.


----------



## Bert

Welcome Grants wine:


I would just use water for top-up.....and how is the beer comeing along??


----------



## Grants wine

Thanks for the welcome! We transfered from the primary to the carboy today, now we wait two weeks to bottling.


----------



## Leaky Spigot

Just thought i'd report on my Baron's Canadian High Test that i started on April 29th.


I was hoping for a little advise as this was not the best kit i've made, and it may Not be the Fault of the Kit as a number of issues are in question. First i bought this Baron's Kit on sale, and i forgot to check the exp. date on the yeast, it could have been outdated


Anyways the Starting sg. 1.057 the f.g 1.015, and bottling date May 18th. Now the sediment on the bottom of the carboy never did compact well, it was about 1 1/2 or 2inches and the beer seemed cloudy. Maybe i should have waited longer before bottle time??


Well it's been 20days or so now in the bottle and the beer Doesn't keep it's head and goes kinda flat early. I don't wash my beer mugs in soap so i don't think that's the problem with a soap film on the glass.


I was just wondering if any of you that have made thisstyle of beerhad any advise that might help me next time.


----------



## Dean

Hi Leaky,

I find that with any beer kit, unless you add heading powder, trying to keep a beer head is almost impossible. You could also try to amp up the carbonation by adding another 1/4 to 1/2 cup of corn sugar at bottling time. Another thing to try is keep the beer warm at 72F for a full 2-3 weeks after bottling to make sure that all fermentable sugars are consumed for CO2 production. Then move to a cool dark place and wait for another month to have the yeast fall out of the beer and pack down good!

After all that, you should have a beer that is carbonated about 2/3 of what normal bottled beer is (which in North America is typically overcarbonated in my opinion) and should keep a nice head. Carbonation should remain in the glass for about 1 hour, but a glass of beer is only supposed to last 20 minutes or less right?


----------



## geocorn

Always save the date code from the top of the box. That way if there are any problems, we can get the kit replaced. This is true for wine kits and beer kits.


----------



## DrtDoctor

My basement is about 72 F right now. How long after I bottle should I move the beer to refrigeration? We refrigerated some about about 14 days and it was wonderful. We left some more another 10 days in the 72 F basement and when we refrigerated it and drank it a bitter aftertaste was noticible that wasn't there before. It's still very good but different now. 

Any advice?

DrtDoctor


----------



## masta

You only need to leave the beer at room temp until it is carbonated and then move it to a cooler temp. From my experience this takes at least 2 weeks and some beers up to 5 weeks. The only way to know is take a bottle and chill it down and try it.


Once my beers are carbonated then go into the wine cellar which is at 56-57 degrees and keeps the beer good for quite a while and actually will improved many beers over time.


----------



## Leaky Spigot

THANKS FOLKS:


Dean 


Thanks fer the good advise, and i went to my local wine and beer kit store, and asked for some Heading Powder, well sorry to say he didn't even know what i was talkin about, i think he's more into wine kits so i'll make a note of it, and next time i'm in a Big City i'll get me some of that stuff.


GEOCORN


Yes i should have known to look at the yeast package at least, but i just forgot i guess, and i know it is very important to have fresh yeast, this could have been part of my problem with this beer kit not turning out quite as good as the others i've done. thanks for the advise.





MASTA


From your post and this is very important to me because i have 9 kits either in the works or waiting for a carboy. I take it that you are sayin beer will last longer with cooler storage conditions??? Is this the same as Wine storage? I never realized this, with wine i did, but not beer. Thanks for the good advise as well.






My Coopers Pilsner i bottled on Monday and it looks real nice. Today i'm gonna bottle some Canadain Light.


OH one more Question!!! I'm using PET plastic bottles, and was just wondering if anyone else uses them? When i Bottle i squeeze the air out of them before screwing the cap down. In a couple of days the bottles look normal again.


----------



## PolishWineP

I don't think you should squeeze the bottles. I believe the carbonation uses it's energy to equalize the pressure between the inside and outside of the bottle. That could be killing off some of your carbonation. If you do the same to a soda bottle, that will cause it to go flat faster.


----------



## Leaky Spigot

PolishWineP said:


> I don't think you should squeeze the bottles. I believe the carbonation uses it's energy to equalize the pressure between the inside and outside of the bottle. That could be killing off some of your carbonation. If you do the same to a soda bottle, that will cause it to go flat faster.




I couldn't remember where i had heard this advice Polish, but i was bottling more beer today and it was there on my "Brewers Spring" kit instructions which is made by Vineco International www.vineco.on.ca


The Instruction say! 


When capping PET bottles, gently squeeze out the Air in the neck of the bottle prior to sealing with the screw cap to Reduce the amount of air coming into contact with the beer.


Now i'm wondering if doin this makes by beer Not have enough CO2 for good carbination?? 


I picked up some Miller Draft bottles and was filling them today, but didn't have the Greatest time with those bottles. Outa 20 filled bottles my capper broke 6 bottles!! I'm not sure if it's the Bottles or my Double lever Hand Capper. So i poured out about 8 un-capped beer back to the bottling bucket and santized more PET bottles and carried on.


----------



## PolishWineP

Oh dear! Broken bottles are bad!



When we decided to make beer I talked George into ordering this really nice capper. He has it available, but there's no picture in the online catalog. It's the Colonna Bench Capper. 




I love this thing!



I've never broken a bottle with it. We use it when we bottle wine in beer bottles, too. 


You were using Miller Draft bottles? Aren't those for screw tops?


----------



## geocorn

We have been adding more pictures. It just takes time!


----------



## Leaky Spigot

HEY!!! PWP!! 


That's a cool Machine!! i gota get me one of them !! Yep do!!! Thanks fer the Advise!




. Yep ain't nice to go to all the trouble makin beer and at bottling time!! to Loose it cause of broken bottles!!!



. I'll keep and eye or 2 out fer a capper machine like that!!! Thanks again for posting a Pic. of the Capper now i know what to look fer!!!


----------



## geocorn

I have convinced one of my daughters to start taking more pictures during her summer break. Hopefully, we will start updating the pic soon.


----------



## PolishWineP

Like I said, George does have that style capper, he just doesn't have the picture in the on-line catalog. He will know exactly which bottle capper it is. 


I discovered the trick to getting it to release the bottle after capping. It was a hassle until I figured it out. Once you have pressed down on the cap twice, per instructions, you then need to raise the handle slightly and pull the bottom of the bottle away from the capper in an upward motion.


----------

